# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  To ημερολόγιο της Dulcinea

## eleni1986

Αν συνεχίσεις να τα κανεις αυτα, πως θα το ξεπερασεις? αφου πέρασες ομορφα, εφαγες νορμαλ, να πήγαινες να ξεκουραστείς. Εκτος κ αν περνούσες κ αλλο.. Τι ειναι αυτο με τα διουρητικά κ τα καθαρτικό, αυτα δεν απαγορεύονται;;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δουλτσινέα μου με κατάχρηση διουρητικών κ κακή διατροφή το θέμα είναι σε τι κατάσταση θα φτάσεις στα 30άντα. τι προβλήματα κ τι κουσούρια θα σου βγουν. δεν στο λέω για να σε τρομάξω αλλά δεν θέλω να σου κρύψω κ την αλήθεια. είμαι 30 κ βασανίζομαι 15 χρόνια με την βουλιμία. αυτήν την στιγμή φαίνεται να μην πρωταγωνιστεί πια στην ζωή μου αλλά έχει αφήσει έναν άνθρωπο κουρέλι πίσω της. έχω πολλά προβλήματα υγείας και φαίνεται οτι θα στερηθώ πολλά πράματα εξαιτίας της στην ζωή μου. αλλά το χειρότερο είναι η ανικανότητά μου να διαχειριστώ οποιοδήποτε αρνητικό συναίσθημα.

δεν στα λέω όλα αυτά για να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά για να σε παρακινήσω να το αντιμετωπίσεις άμεσα. ξέρω οτι κάνεις προσπάθειες, οτι δεν το βάζεις κάτω, οτι συμβουλεύεσαι ψυχολόγο κτλ. κ μπράβο σου που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το επεισόδιο αυτό ,είναι σαν να τολμάς να το αντικρίσεις κατάματα. σα να μην θέλεις να το κρύψεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. όντως βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που θέλει να παλέψει κ που παρά τις αυτοκαταστροφικές συνήθειες υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού του που θέλει να το ξεπεράσει. 
θα έλεγα οτι αφού θέλεις κ πρέπει να το παλέψεις ,πρέπει να προετοιμαστείς πριν μπεις στην μάχη κ να έχεις μαζί σου τα κατάλληλα όπλα. δεν είναι τέρας μυθικών διαστάσεων αλλά όσο το ποτίζεις τόσο δυναμώνει.

----------


## ailouros

έχεις σκεφτεί να κρατήσεις προσωπικό ημερολόγιο; να γράφεις τι αισθάνεσαι τι τρώς τι σκέφτεσε..

ίσως αυτό σε δεσμεύσει κάπως..

----------


## purplerose_ed

Στο χερι σου ειναι Dulcineακι μου... Μονοι μας καθοριζουμε την τυχη μας... Αφου ξερεις οτι με τα διουρητικα και τους εμετους μονο πισω πας. Επισης να σου πω και κατι, και να φας παραπανω δεν πειραζει μια φορα. Δηλαδη οκ. Εφαγες το κλαμπ και το παγωτο. Και μετα εφοσον γεμιζεις με ποια λογικη θα κανεις υπερφαγικο? Εννοω σκεψου εκεινη τη στιγμη, η προσπαθησε τουλαχιστον, να δεις οτι αν φας πολυ παραπανω απο οσο μπορεις κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου. Και δεν θα το κανεις γιατι τον αγαπας. Οπως ουτε διουρητικα και εμετους θ χρησιμοποιησεις γιατι παλι θα ταλαιπωρησεις τον εαυτο σου, ενω κατα βαθος τον αγαπας... Φυσικα και ξερεις οτι εχεις δυναμη και οντως εχεις, εχεις ξεπερασει πολυ πιο κρισιμες και δυσκολες φασεις. Αλλα εφτασε η ωρα να στηριχτεις σε σενα και μονο. Ο ψυχολογος η εμεις μπορουμε να πουμε μια κουβεντα, ολα πανω σου ειναι. Οπως κ γω, ο,τι κ ν μ λενε πολλες φορες ειμαι απαρηγορητη. Αλλες φορες μπορει να ειμαι ευτυχισμενη με κατι που κανεις δεν εγκρινει. 
Αφουγκρασου τις αναγκες του εαυτου σου, βασισου στα ποδια σου, προσπαθησε να κανεις τη λογικη να υπερτερει εναντι καποιου ενδεχομενως προσωρινου ενστικτου ειτε για υπερφαγικο ειτε για διαουρητικα καθαρτικα εμετους, και ολα θ γινονται καλυτερα... :love::love::love:

----------


## purplerose_ed

Πωπω πολυ το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες. Δεν ειναι εφικτο να δουλευεις ολο το πρωι και να προσπαθησεις να μπεις σε προγραμμα για πανελληνιες γιατι πολυ απλα μετα θα θες ολη τη μερα να ξεκουραζεσαι και αντοχές για διαβασμα ουτε λογος. Πολυ ασχημο ακουγεται το περιβαλλον σου γιατι ειναι λες και δεν υπαρχει κατανοηση και λες και ψαχνουν αφορμη να σε απαξιωσουν. Λες και θελουν να σε μειωνουν ειναι. Κάθε λογικος ανθρωπος αυτο θα σου πει, δουλεια το πρωι κ μετα φροντιστηριο κ διαβασμα δεν πανε μαζι. Και καταλαβαινω ποσο αναποφευκτο ηταν γιπα σενα το ξεσπασμα αυτο. 
Η λύση είναι να ακούσεις το μέσα σου οσο δύσκολο και να είναι και να μπεις σε δρομο μονη σου. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε σχεση με παλιά πας καλύτερα άρα πρόοδος συνολικη υπαρχει. Και να σκεφτεσαι οτι στο θεμα σου αυτο μετραει. Μου φαινεται οτι βαλλεσαι απο παντού... 
*ηλεκτρονική αγκαλιτσα* <3

----------


## ailouros

Δουλτσινέα μου..

Μη τσακώνεστε,θα τους περάσει. Ετσι και αλλιώς όποια απόφαση και να πάρεις πρέπει να σε στηρίζουν.
Και εγώ παραιτήθηκα απο μία δουλεία για να μπώ στην Καλών Τεχνών. (δεν μπήκα, αλλά τουλάχιστον μπήκα σε μία άλλη που μου άρεσε
επίσης)

Απλά κάνε αυτό που θα σε κάνει ευτιχισμένη, ή ζωή είναι δικιά σου.
Τώρα που είσαι μικρή μπορείς και δουλειές και σχολές και τα πάντα να αλλάξεις.
Ισως οι γονείς σου στην εποχή τους να είχαν πιό σημαντική τη δουλειά.
αλλά οι πανελλήνιες δεν είναι και εύκολο πράγμα! Μή σκέφτεσε τους τσακωμούς δεν έχει νόημα. Κάνε ό,τι γουστάρεις γιατί είμαστε 
σε μία γενιά γεμάτη αποθημένα. :love::love: όλα καλά θα πάνε. να σκέφτεσαι αισιόδοξα!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δεν θα σου κάνω κήρυγμα για το πόσο επιβαρύνουν όλα αυτά τον οργανισμό σου κ ειδικά την καρδιά σου. 

το θέμα είναι οτι αργά η γρήγορα θα αντιληφθείς οτι οι εμετοί τα καθαρτικά τα διουρητικά δεν σε συντηρούν αδύνατη αλλά καταστρέφουν το μεταβολισμό σου, σου προσθέτουν λίπος κυρίως γύρω από την κοιλιά, και παρά την αποβολή του φαγητού ,η ζάχαρη και τα λίπη προλαβαίνουν να απορροφηθούν στο αίμα με συνέπεια να ανεβαίνει η γλυκόζη στα ύψη να παράγεται πολύ ινσουλίνη και έτσι να ξαναπέφτει απότομα πάλι η γλυκόζη με αποτέλεσμα να θες πάλι ζάχαρη κτλ κτλ. δεν είμαι ειδική για να στο εξηγήσω καλύτερα.στα λέω μπακαλίστικα. http://www.newsdiet.gr/?p=5582

επίσης θα καταλάβεις οτι δίαιτα και διατροφικές διαταραχές δεν συμβαδίζουν. όσο στερείσαι τόσο δυναμώνεις το τέρας και κάνεις φαύλους κύκλους. 

το να θεραπευτείς από την βουλιμία δεν γίνεται εν μία νυκτί. θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια. σίγουρα δεν θα είναι το ίδιο δύσκολο για όλους, αλλά όσο πιο χρόνιο είναι το θέμα τόσο χειρότερα. λένε, οτι αφού συνειδητοποιήσεις την κατάσταση, σου παίρνει 2 χρόνια για να το ξεπεράσεις με την βοήθεια διατροφολόγου κ ψυχολόγου. εγώ έφτασα να το συνειδητοποιήσω πολύ αργά, όταν με τους εμετούς σταμάτησα να χάνω κιλά ή να διατηρούμαι και άρχιζα να βάζω κ μάλιστα πολύ ασουλούπωτα στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς σαν έγκυος. επίσης μου συνέβησαν κ άλλα δυσάρεστα πράματα που με έκαναν να ξυπνήσω. δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή είσαι έτοιμος να αποχωριστείς το τερατάκι. 

μετά αφού κατάλαβα οτι δεν μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί αυτό όλο εφόρου ζωής κ έπρεπε πια να το ξεπεράσω, καιρός ήταν να μπω στην διαδικασία να μάθω να χωνεύω το φαγητό μου ,πφφ πολύ δυσάρεστη διαδικασία. αλλά αφού σταμάτησαν οι εμετοί δεν ήμουν πια μέσα στην εφορία αλλά ένιωθα μονίμως δυστυχισμένη και κουρασμένη. έκρηξη δυσάρεστων συναισθημάτων που πια δεν μπορούσα, δεν ήθελα κ δεν άντεχα να αποβάλλω στην τουαλέτα μαζί με το φαγητό μου. κ φυσικά όλα είχαν διαταραχθεί. το αίσθημα πείνας κ κορεσμού. ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ πραγματικής πείνας κ συναισθηματικής. ένιωθα δυσάρεστα, βαριόμουνα κ δώστου φαγητό κ δώστου μετά να βαστώ την κοιλιά μου. να μην μπορώ να αναπνεύσω.

μετά κατάλαβα οτι για να ελέγξω την υπερφαγία μου έπρεπε να τρώω κ πιο σωστά αλλά κ να συμβιβαστώ με τον εαυτό μου κ τα κιλά μου κ να μου αρέσω ακριβώς όπως είμαι. γιατί κάποια κιλά θα μπουν. καλώς ή κακώς παραιτήθηκα από το ιδανικό κ το τέλειο. έπρεπε λοιπόν να μάθω να ζω χωρίς την βουλιμία, να μπορώ να παίρνω δυνάμεις από άλλα πράματα για να ανταποκριθώ στην καθημερινότητα μου. αλλά κ πάλι μόλις έλεγα θα κόψω τα γλυκά ήθελα να φάω μόνο γλυκά, μόλις έλεγα θα κόψω ψωμί ήθελα να φάω μόνο ψωμί. πάλι λάθος όλο. μέχρι να βρω ακριβώς τι λειτουργεί σωστά είδα κ έπαθα. Κ πάλι μη νομίζεις οτι διαπρέπω κ σε αυτό. αλλά υπάρχει μια συνέπεια μια κανονικότητα. πεινάς τρως, δεν πεινάς δεν τρως. κοιτάς να φας κάτι που θα σε κάνει να μην βαρύνεις ,αλλά και να σε κρατήσει. να σε ωφελήσει.

όταν αποφάσιζα να ξεκινήσω μια καινούρια δραστηριότητα για να μην ασχολούμαι μόνο με τις διατροφές κ τις μαλακίες, με έπιαναν οι υπερευαισθησίες. όχι γιατί μου μίλησε ο ένας έτσι ,όχι γιατί μου φέρονται έτσι, είναι όλα ΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΔΙΚΑ. κ κλάμα η κυρία για βλακείες. ξαναγύρισα πίσω στην εφηβεία μου. κ για τις πράξεις των άλλων ΕΝΟΧΕΣ. για τις δικές μου τις πράξεις ΕΝΟΧΕΣ. ξεκινούσε η μέρα μου ενοχικά κ όλα στραβά κ άσχημα τα έβλεπα. κ μην φανταστείς ότι όλα αυτά τα έχω ελέγξει πλήρως κ είμαι ισορροπημένη κ χαρούμενη. τουλάχιστον δεν κλαίω κάθε μέρα, δεν κλαίω στην δουλειά πίσω στην τουαλέτα, δεν τα παίρνω όλα προσωπικά. έχω λίγο χαλαρώσει. κ έχω αποδεχτεί οτι δεν θα μου έρχονται όλα δεξιά. αλλά πολλές φορές ειδικά όταν έχω περίοδο ή περιμένω ή δεν μου έρχεται, πάλι όλο το σύστημα διαταράσσετε κ δεν σου κρύβω οτι μπορεί να έχω κ κάποιο επεισόδιο ακόμα κ με εμετό. αλλά κ πάλι λέω καλύτερα μία φορά στους 4 μήνες. τι να κάνουμε.

θέλω να σου πω οτι ο δρόμος για να ξεπεράσεις την βουλιμία κ γενικώς τις δδ δεν είναι σπαρμένος με ροδοπέταλα. αλλά κάποια στιγμή ούτως ή άλλως θα χρειαστεί να τον περάσεις. μην πας να κόψεις δρόμο γιατί θα γυρίζεις συνέχεια πίσω στην αρχή. και αυτό ακόμη χρειάζεται για να αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάποια πράματα. αν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις δεν λένε? πάρε βαθιά ανάσα κ προχώρα.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Κ μην νομίζεις οτι έχω γίνει κανας γκουρού της βουλιμίας ή έχω αλλάξει σελίδα κ σου μιλώ από απόσταση.
όλα θα γίνουν. Ξεκίνα με ένα ημερολόγιο διατροφής. όπως γράφει η αιλουρίτα.Για να δεις κ εσύ το προφανές. Οτι με τρία όλο κ όλο ενεργειακά ποτά την μέρα κ μοναχός στο θιβέτ δεν μπορεί να δείξει αυτοσυγκράτηση. το βουλιμικό περιμένει στην γωνία γιατί πεινάει το σώμα σου κ το μυαλό σου. Κάντο με συνέπεια μόνο για μια εβδομάδα. Μην σου γίνει ψυχαναγκασμός. Χωρίς στόχους . Απλά καμιά φορά ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται αλλά κάποια τρικ βοηθούν στο να το αντιληφθούμε καλύτερα.

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλη μου μπορει να μην αποβαλω την τροφη αλλα σε ολα τα υπολοιπα σε νιωθω. Ο τιτλος καταντια δεν ταιριαζει στο μηνυμα σου.
Ισα ισα ειναι ελπιδοφορο μηνυμα αφου ενω εισαι μεσα σε ολο αυτο το παλευεις. Καταντια ειναι να μην κανεις κατι για αυτο που σε ταλαιπωρει. Εσυ προσπαθεις.
Επισης το να πεταξεις φαγητο μια χαρα ακουστηκε, κατι λειτουργησε εκεινη την χαοτικη στιγμη και ειπες στοπ.
Τωρα σχετικα μ το ποσο θα κρατησει δεν ειμαι ειδικος αν θες και τη δικη μου γνωμη. Προτεινω οπως παλιοτερα να βρεις κι ενα καλο ψυχιατρο. Ευχομαι καλη δυναμη :love:

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο Δουλτσινέα μου, είδες που υπάρχουν λύσεις για όλα;;:shocked2:

αυτή η αίσθηση όταν πάς για ψώνια είναι καταπληκτική! 
άν και εγώ απογοητέυομαι πολλές φορές γιατί δεν μου κάνει τίποτα.
αλλα άν έχει εκπτώσεις συνέρχομαι χαχαχα


και η τραγουδάρα μ'αρέσει! 
διάβασα εκεί στο τόπικ με τις ταινίες οτι γράφεις ιστοριούλες! εγώ ζωγραφίζω και φτιάχνω video games αμα θές να συνεργαστούμε!! γιατί απο ιστορίες δεν έχω έμπνευση :tumble:

----------


## ailouros

άν δεν βγείς, να κάτσεις να φάς γιατί λίγα είναι αυτά που τρώς.
καλά κάνεις με τα φρουτάκια είναι ευκαιρία τωρα το καλοκαίρι! :)

όσο για τα νούμερα των πολυεθνικών, συμφωνώ απόλυτα!! τα έχουν κάνει τόσο μικρά όλα, που ούτε παιδάκι δεν τα φοράει.. μάλλον τσιγκουνεύονται το υφασμα :P

βεβαίως και όποτε θέλεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις ό,τι θέλεις! θα χαρώ πολύ! :bouncy:

----------


## purplerose_ed

Γεια σου Dulcineaκι μας <3 
Εγω πιστευω οτι αυτη η εξελιξη ειναι θετικη. Το οτι εβαλες τρια κιλα. Γιατι εφοσον νικησεις τις σκεψεις οτι εισαι χοντρη η ασχημη που ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ δεν εισαι, εχεις δωσει ενα γερο χτυπημα σε αυτο που ονομαζεται διατροφικη διαταραχη. Αυτη ειναι η ουσια της ζωης γενικοτερα. Να βρισκουμε ισορροπιες, να νιωθουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας, και να μας κινουν το ενδιαφέρον σημαντικα πραγματα και οχι πχ αν θα παρεις 2-3 κιλα που στους εξω ουτε καν θα φαινονται!!! Ευχομαι να συνεχισεις να νιωθεις ομορφα και πρεπεο να νιώθεις ομορφα γιατι οντως εχεις νικησει πολλα περισσοτερα. <3 Πολλα φιλια και καλη συνεχεια :*

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο Dulcineaκι!! πολύ χάρηκα!
η αρχή είναι δύσκολη όταν αρχίσεις να το ελέγχεις με τις σκέψεις,αλλά γίνεται συνήθεια.
Σκέψου οτι έκανες ένα βήμα πιο πέρα.
Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά,και να θυμάσαι πάντα αυτό που σου είπε ο ψυχολόγος σου.
Ετσι, να έχουμε αισιόδοξες σκέψεις πάντα! :love::love:
θα τα καταφέρεις!

:thumbup:

----------


## ailouros

Δουλτσινέα μου, είναι πράγματι κάπως στενάχωρο να μην σε αναγνωρίζει ενας δικός σου ανθρωπος,
αλλά είναι στενάχωρο και για εκείνον γιατί σίγουρα θα αισθάνεται περίεργα που πρέπει να θυμηθεί και να μην μπορεί.
Είναι δύσκολο να μην στεναχωριέσαι. Αλλά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους δείχνεις την αγάπη σου,την χαρά σου που είσαι κοντά τους.

όσο για τα ποκεμον δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη άποψη γιατί το κινητό μου τα έχει φτύσει! χεχε πάντως πιστεύω είναι καλό γιατί σε παρακινεί στο να βγαίνεις για περπάτημα και να γυρνάς την πόλη!
κάνεις δηλαδή και μια μορφή άσκησης ταυτόχρονα! Σου εύχομαι να τα πιάσεις όλα! Και δίκιο έχεις,η ελαφρότητα χρειάζεται. Γιατί και η πολύ σοβαρότητα είναι βαρετή.. :P

----------


## purplerose_ed

Γειααα:love:

Πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που περιγραφεις με τον παππου σου. Τουλαχιστον το παρηγορο ειναι πως ειναι παππους, εχει ζησει, εχει χαρει, κλπ. Φυσικα δεν παυει να ειναι μια ψυχουλα βεβαια. Εγω εχω μονο μια γιαγια, τη μαμα της μαμας μου, κανεναν αλλον δεν γνωρισα, ειχαν πεθανει πριν γεννηθω. Μου λειπει η παρουσια ενος παππου απο τη ζωη μου γιατι φανταζομαι, οπως ακριβως εχουμε τεραστια αδυναμια στους πατεραδες μας, καπως ετσι θα συμβαινει και με τους παππουδες. Αλλα οκει =)

Αυτο με τα ποκεμον το ακουω και εγω συνεχεια, δεν το εχω κατεβασει ομως! Ειχα ακουσει ομως οτι γινονται και ατυχηματα αν δεν προσεχεις ομως. Κατι παλαβιαρικα ετρεχαν μεσα στο δρομο για να πιασουν το ποκεμον και τους χτυπησαν αυτοκινητα, ενας αλλος επεσε με τα μουτρα σε μια τζαμαρια ( αυτο το ειδε ο πατερας μου) , χαχα, οποτε θελει κ λιγη προσοχη!

Εννοειται χρειαζεται και η ευχαριστη νοτα στη ζωη μας κ λιγη τρελα αλλιως δεν βγαινει τπτ <3

----------


## purplerose_ed

Ουαου!!!! Αυτη ειναι μεγαλη δοκιμασια και μεγαλη επιτυχία! Εγω θυμαμαι μια Dulcinea που απο τος τυψεις θα επαιρνε το καθαρτικο η θα εκανε εμετο. Να κανεις υπερφαγικο και ξα πεις οχι, ο, τι εφαγα εφαγα, απο αυριο συνεχιζω, θελει πολυ κουραγιο κοριτσι μου, τη στιγμη που συνηθιζες να τα αποβαλλεις. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο. Αυτό ειναι ουσιαστικη προοδος και ας εκανες το υπερφαγικο. Ξερεις γιατι; Γιατι δειχνεις οτι εχεις αρχισει να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου περισσοτερο :)

----------


## marulenia

Καλή μου Dulcinea καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να μην καταναλώνεις φάρμακα χωρίς να στα έχει συστήσει ο γιατρός σου και χωρίς να ενημερώνεις τους γιατρούς που σε παρακολουθούν ότι τα παίρνεις. Χαίρομαι που το προσπαθείς. Να θυμάσαι ότι μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις προβλήματα στη υγεία σου και ανεπιθύμητες παρενέργειες..

Το Λ@σ1ξ (ή ΦΟΥΡΟΣΕΜΙΔΗ) που αναφέρεις είναι ενα διουρητικό χάπι που το παίρνουν συνήθως άνθρωποι που πάθαν Οξύ πνευμονικό οίδημα ή έχουν ζητήματα καρδιάς (καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια πχ) ή ζητήματα με τα νεφρά ή υπέρταση, ή κίρρωση.

Μπορεί να πίνεις πολύ τσάι αλλά είναι καλοκαίρι και με τις μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες προκαλείται μεγαλύτερη εφίδρωση από τους υπόλοιπους μήνες.
Οπότε τα υγρά που καταναλώνονται αποβάλλονται με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία. 
Το πιο πιθανό είναι λοιπόν ο οργανισμός σου να μην είχε κάτι να αποβάλλει για αυτό και να μη σου έκανε απολύτως τίποτα...
Αν κατανάλωσες το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα και νιώθεις ξηροστομία, ζαλάδα, ναυτία είναι πολύ πιθανό να αφυδατώθηκες.

Σκέψου ότι τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες μαζί με το σκεύασμα χορηγούν σε ηλικιωμένα άτομα ηλεκτρολύτες για να αποφευχθεί ο κίνδυνος αφυδάτωσης ή με σκευάσματα που περιέχουν κάλιο για να διατηρείται το επίπεδο καλλίου στον οργανισμό. 

Τα χημικά σκευάσματα δεν είναι αθώα και δε θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται αλόγιστα.
Να είσαι καλά και να σε προσέχεις
Φιλικά

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δουλτσινέα μου τολμώ να πω, χωρίς να θέλω να βάλω ταμπέλες και χωρίς να είμαι φυσικά κανας ειδικός, οτι η διατροφική συμπεριφορά σου κ τα κιλά σου παραπέμπουν πιο πολύ σε ανορεξία παρά σε βουλιμία. δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σημασία αυτό αλλά μήπως να το συζητούσες με τον ψυχολόγο σου?ίσως απαιτεί διαφορετική προσέγγιση το θέμα. μήπως επίσης πρέπει να κάνεις το βήμα να απευθυνθείς σε έναν διατροφολόγο δείχνοντας μάλιστα το ημερολόγιο διατροφής σου να καταλάβει τι καταναλώνεις στο περίπου?

----------


## purplerose_ed

Χιλια μπραβο για την αντιμετωπιση σου!!! Βεβαια, να σου πω την αμαρτια μου, επειδη ηταν γιορτινη η περισταση και μιας και εισαι σε πολυ κανονικο βαρος, δεν μου φανηκε καν υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο! :smug b:

----------


## purplerose_ed

Καλα, ποσο δικιο εχεις σε αυτο. Οι συναξεις περιστρεφονται γυρω απο το φαγητο, και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν ισχυει μονο μεταξυ συγγενων και σε επισκεψεις στα σπιτια, που οκει δεν μπορεις να το αποφευγεις γιατι εαν εχεις καλεσμενους, κατι πρεπει να βγαλεις. Το χειροτερο λοιπον ειναι να συμβαινει και με τις εξοδους, που εχω φιλες που περιστρεφουν την εξοδο μονο γυρω απο το φαι. Ευτυχως δεν ειναι ολες ετσι, αλλα ειναι σπαστικο, ποσο μαλλον οταν εγω ειμαι στην προσπαθεια. Μπραβο, ολα βαινουν προς το καλυτερο! Το φροντιστηριο και τα μαθηματα πως σου φαινονται μεχρι στιγμης? Λογικα εχετε αρχισει κανονικα πλεον!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Τέλεια 💓 χαίρομαι πολυ για σενα! Keep it up! 💪

----------


## ailouros

Προσοχή Δουλτσινίτα με το piercing είχα και εγώ ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο.

Εμένα μου πηρε μια ευδομάδα να το συνηθίσω, και περίπου έναν μηνα και κάτι, να μπορώ να αλλάζω την μπάρα.

Σου λέω προσοχή, γιατί με τον καιρό η μπάρα σιγά σιγά σου τρώει το ούλο. Στο τρώει μέχρι να σου κάνει πληγή και να βγεί η
ρίζα του δοντιού.

Εμένα αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που την έβγαλα μια για πάντα. (βέβαια την φόραγα κάθε μέρα)

Δεν θέλω βέβαια να σε φοβίσω! Αλλά για να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, σου προτείνω όποτε επουλώσει το τρύπημα, 
να βγάζεις το piercing που και που. Και εννοείται πλύσεις με αλατόνερο

:grin:

----------


## ailouros

Και εγώ όπως εσύ ακριβώς και στη μυτη και στα αυτια μεχρι πάνω.
Αλλά τα βαρέθηκα σε κάποια φάση και έχω κρατήσει μόνο τις συνηθισμένες τρυπες στα αυτιά.
Τωρα ασχολούμαι με τα τατουάζ. Με βλέπω τρελόγρια με τατουάζ παντού και φούξια μαλλιά οταν γεράσω.

χεχεχε:P

----------


## MissButterfly

Φάε τις βιταμίνες σου. Ταπερ. Όταν θα έχεις οικογένεια παιδιά δυο δουλειές έννοιες τι θα κάνεις θα εξαυλωθεις?

----------


## maria030

Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω !!! Κανένα μα κανένα συμπλήρωμα δεν αντικαθιστά ο.τι σου λείπει ...
Ναι οκ μπορείς να πάρεις ίσως κάποιες βιταμίνες για τόνωση όμως τα συστατικά μέσα από τις τροφές ειναι φυσικά πολύ καλυτερα ... Και αναντικατάστατα....
Προσπάθησε να οργανώσεις τα γεύματα σου ... Δεν είναι δικαιολογία το δεν έχω χρόνο να φάω ..
Θυμάσαι πως εξαιτίας της χαμηλής πρόσληψης είχες πρόσφατα επεισόδιο ... Δεν θα είναι το μόνο θα έρθουν κι αλλα και αυτο είναι το λιγότερο ... Η προϊστορία βλέπεις !!!
Με όλη μου την αγάπη Dulci μου....

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Αν βρεις λύση σε όλο αυτό σε παρακαλώ πολύ να την μοιραστείς μαζί μου.πέρναω σχεδόν το ίδιο. Έχω υπεραγικα επεισόδια. 3 φορές την βδομάδα. Έχω παχύνει. Δεν θέλω να βγαίνω καθόλου έξω. Αλλά αναγκάζομαι. Με πιάσε χθες κ σήμερα. Είμαι φουσκωμένη. Πρησμενη κ θέλω πραγματικά να εξαφανιστω.περναω πολύ δύσκολα. Αλλά ξέρεις τι?κανένας δεν θα σε καταλάβει σχετικά μ αυτο.όλοι κ όλα θα σε προσπεράσουν.κ παρ όλα αυτά έχω άπειρες υποχρεώσεις από Δευτέρα κ δν μπορώ να μη πάω. Πείτε μου τι να κάνω? Πως να βγω έξω? Πείτε μου..

----------


## Angel_dreamer

4 χρόνια περίπου το περνάω αυτό. Σπουδάζω κ αυτή τη βδομάδα πρέπει να είμαι συνέχεια στη σχολή μου.αλλά δεν γίνεται. Δεν νιώθεις απαίσια όταν βγαίνεις κ έχεις κάνει υπεραγικο επεισόδιο? Εγώ θέλω να ανοίξει η γη κ να με καταπιεί. Νιώθω ότι όλοι κοιτάνε το σώμα μ κ το πως έχω παχύνει. Μου χει γίνει εμμονη ιδέα. Σήμερα όχι. Τα έχω συνηθίσει πια.κάνω εμετους όταν έχουν περάσει μέρες να κάνω υπερφαγικο.εγώ νιωθ αχρήστη ειτε βγαινω ειτε οχι.
8 χόρνια? ΠΌσο χροΝων είσαι? .

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Εγώ σε λίγο καιρό κλείνω τα 22.πόσα κιλα είσαι? Πόσα κιλα παίρνεις όταν κάνεις υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο? Κι όταν λες υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο τι εννοείς? Εγώ τρώω σχεδόν τα πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω.ειδικά όταν είμαι στο πατρικο μου.
Όχι δν εχω πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί εδώ ο λόγος που δεν έχω πάει είναι επειδή πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου..Βέβαια αυτό το πιστευω όταν "είμαι καλά".
Και πως αντέχεις όλα αυτού τα τα χρόνια? Ζεις?ζεις όπως θέλεις? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να "ξαναζήσουμε "? 
Ναι έχω κι άλλο ένα θέματα κι πέρα απ αυτό τησ διατροφής. Αλλά άχρηστη νιώθω κυρίως λόγω των κιλών μου.
Κάνω εμετό οταν κανω υπερφαγικο που είχα μέρες να κανω. Πχ όταν έχουν περάσει 5 μέρες. Ναι αυτό είναι το Μαξίμουμ για μένα. Μη σου πω και 4.
Και το ερώτημα είναι πώς τα ξεχνάς αυτά και ξανασηκωνεσαι? Και θα μ πεις τώρα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν έμαθες ακόμα το πως? Κάθε φορά νιώθω σαν να είναι η πρώτη μου φορά. Απλά νιώθω ανίκανη.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Όχι δεν σχετίζεται..αλλά δεν μπορώ να το μοιραστώ ακόμα. Με κανέναν δεν το χω συζητήσει.αλλά έχει να κάνει με ένα πρόβλημα υγείας. Αλλά τέλος πάντων. Το να συνηθίζεις μια κατάσταση είναι ότι χειρότερο. Ξεφεύγεις δύσκολα απ αυτή. Κι εύχομαι πράγματα να συνεχίσεις να παλεύεις. Απ τα ποστ σου που έχω διαβάσει φαίνεσαι δυνατή.
Σε βοηθάει ο ψυχολόγος? Σε έχει βοηθήσει?

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα Dulcinea del Toboso :)
Καθόλου πιεστική δεν έγινες.πρέπει όμως κάποια στιγμή να μιλήσω και γι' αυτό.απλώς με το να έχω το άλλο πρόβλημα ξεχνάω αυτό..κακώς βέβαια.
Συνέχισε το ίδιο κι αύριο. Προσπάθησε μη σκεφτείς καθόλου το φαγητό..ή το πόσο πρέπει να φας ή τι πρέπει να φας. Τουλάχιστον η αρχή έγινε..και είναι πιο εύκολα τώρα.
Εγώ δεν ξέρω πως νιώθω ή τι νιώθω. Σήμερα έφαγα μόνο φρούτα για να ξεφουσκώσω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ γιατί αύριο πρέπει να βγω κι απ' το σπίτι. Αν και ξέρω ότι αυτό που κάνω χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να έβγαινα έξω και να είμαι συν 5 κιλά. 
Ο λόγος δηλαδή που ξεκίνησες ψυχολόγο δεν ήταν μόνο λόγω των διατροφικών διαταραχών έτσι;
Απλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν δεν τα βρω πρώτα με τον εαυτό μου θα συνεχίσω να κάνω υπερφαγικά-βουλημικά επεισόδια ακόμα κι αν πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο. Ναι, μπορεί να με κάνει να αισθανθώ για κάποια στιγμή καλά αλλά αυτό θα είναι προσωρινό...μπορεί να κάνω λάθος βέβαια πάνω σ' αυτό..

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Σίγουρα είναι στο χέρι μας...όλα στο μυαλό είναι.μερικές φορές όμως σου παίζει άσχημα παιχνίδια.και μερικές φορές νικάει..κι άλλωτε χάνει..το ποιος θα κερδίσει; αυτός που θα φανεί πιο δυνατός εκείνη τη στιγμή..για να τον κερδίσεις θα πρέπει να έχεις στρατηγικές.διαφορετικές στρατηγικές κάθε φορά...ή πρέπει να βρεις άλλον τρόπο...να συμφιλιωθείς μαζί του,να τον αγαπήσεις, να τον ακούσεις..να είσαι καλή μαζί του...μάλλον στη περίπτωσή μας χρειάζεται το δεύτερο..
Θα τα χάσεις..είμαι σίγουρη γι' αυτό.αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό που είπες.."θέλω να εστιάζω σε άλλα πράγματα".αυτό ακριβώς χρειάζεται..
εγώ καλύτερα.πήγα στη σχολή, ξέφυγα λίγο κι απ΄το σπίτι κ προσπάθησα να μη σκέφτομαι αυτο που είχε γίνει.:)
Αύριο είναιι μια καινούρια μέρα. Ασ ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν με θετική σκέψη.

----------


## Iamxara

Μπορώ να σας πω την ιστορία μου μήπως μπορέσει καποιος να μου δωσει μια συμβουλη ;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

@Iamxara Περιμένουμε να σ ακούσουμε :)

----------

